
Raphaël: Cross-Browser JavaScript Vector Graphics Library - revorad
http://raphaeljs.com/
======
dualogy
How very cool!

@bradgessler -- probably better to keep these things out and use your fav JS
framework, no? If anything, this very neat "SVG/VML abstraction layer" might
make it into one of the established libraries eventually.

@geuis -- true, but not a deal breaker because I think in many cases it's more
sensible to build a dedicated iPhone site anyway. Nothing beats adapting your
offering to the devices strengths (touch) and shortcomings (screen size).

@maximilian -- what bothers you about Flash video that wouldn't bother you in
an SVG version with video support?

Actually, this is one more step toward having separate technology layer for
separate concerns. Just like CSS (ideally) separates formatting and styles
from HTML mark-up, vectors are great for separating certain visual effects and
design artifacts, and rounded corners and stripes from the actual images your
site uses to display actual _pictures_.

------
bradgessler
Just add animation, tweening libraries, and you'll have a nice cross-browser
flash/sliverlight competitor.

~~~
maximilian
If there was a good way to add video, it'd be totally deal breaking... I'm not
entirely sure how that would work, but I'd love to be free from flash video.

------
Raphael
I approve.

------
geuis
doesn't work on safari on the iPhone. Author needs to doublecheck his list of
compatible browsers

